# sr swap



## shostopper82 (Jan 22, 2003)

I want to swap ka24de with sr20det on my rwd 89 240sx please email me available info on how i can accomplish this.


----------



## shostopper82 (Jan 22, 2003)

*are the dohc only in 91 ++*

ok if the dohc are only in the 91 ++ then can i still do a simple engine swap to the sr20 det from the 89 rwd sohc do they make any 240 newer than 90 that is rwd and dohc


----------



## CarloSR (Nov 29, 2002)

Is not that hard...
Search and you´ll find...


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

ummm 89-90 sr20det swaps aren't "simple" just some minor details u gotta fix with it that u wouldn't have to with the 91+ and all 240's after the year 90 so that menas 91-98 are DOHC FR ( front engine rear wheel )


----------



## BuudWeizErr (Sep 19, 2002)

Why?

All you need is the longblock, ecu and wiring harness. Plus the P/S & A/C lines will be different. Also, you'll need a DOHC tach.


----------



## BuudWeizErr (Sep 19, 2002)

Wow, if that post was written with only 10% proper grammar, it would be 10x easier to understand.

In an 89/90,
Driveshaft is a little too short, but still usable.
P/S lines need to be customized or get newer lines from a DOHC.
A/C lines will need to be modified because the compressor doesn't line up on the SR.
SOHC tach will not work with an SR.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

lol must be an upstate thing


----------



## areitu (Jan 15, 2003)

In anticipation for a possible SR swap as my car, I've compiled a massive checklist of stuff. If you want, I can provide a link to a website that explains how to adapt the PS lines on the '89-90 240SX to fit on an SR and how to get the tach to work, but you'll need a cluster.



BuudWeizErr said:


> *
> In an 89/90,
> Driveshaft is a little too short, but still usable.
> P/S lines need to be customized or get newer lines from a DOHC.
> ...


How do you adapt the driveshaft? Does it just barely bolt on?


----------



## mav1178 (Jan 8, 2003)

Don't forget the tranny, ignition chip, MAFS, and downpipe.

-alex


----------



## BuudWeizErr (Sep 19, 2002)

eh... the part that feeds into the transmission is about 5" long. About an inch and a half or so is not in. It doesn't leak gear oil or anything, so I don't think it's a big deal.... If you can get a steal on an S13a driveshaft or JDM SR20DET driveshaft, it might not be a bad idea.


----------



## BuudWeizErr (Sep 19, 2002)

wait a sec, I must have read that post wrong... you have an 89 240? That means you have a KA24E. I thought you wanted a KA24DE.. thats why I said you only need the longblock ecu and harness.

If you want SR20DET, you need a COMPLETE engine, all the harnesses, everything.

Again... grammar owns you.


----------



## areitu (Jan 15, 2003)

BuudWeizErr said:


> *eh... the part that feeds into the transmission is about 5" long. About an inch and a half or so is not in. It doesn't leak gear oil or anything, so I don't think it's a big deal.... If you can get a steal on an S13a driveshaft or JDM SR20DET driveshaft, it might not be a bad idea. *


Is the S13a the later '91-'94?


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2003)

Yes.... why yes it is the later model, if you need a website that will explain this stuff in detail to you try phase2motortrend.com . They know there shit.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

areitu said:


> *Is the S13a the later '91-'94? *


no, just simply break the code down. S13 (style of chassis) and A (the first letter of the alphabet. 

hence the S13A, would be the first S13 ('89-'90, if you haven't figured it out). 

S13B would be the '91-'94.


----------



## BuudWeizErr (Sep 19, 2002)

Actually, thats wrong.. A is for "after." Our FAQ is wrong. S13 is 89-90, S13a is 91-94.


----------



## shostopper82 (Jan 22, 2003)

Budweiser, where can i get a SR20det for my 89 240sx. Was your 240 sohc, or do they make dohc in 89 on front engine rear wheel.

What is the difference between the two s13 chassis, And what cars does each of them come in. I really want to learn how to do the swap and i want to do it right.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

89-90 240's only came in SOHC i believe


----------



## BuudWeizErr (Sep 19, 2002)

The differenes between the S13 & S13A's:

Different P/S system.
Different MAFS.
Different Tach.
Different A/C Compressor.
Different front bumper
Different bumper lights.

If you are in Michigan, get ahold of the guy who owns www.afterdark-tuning.com He is promising very high quality engines, and I've talked to him a lot, and he seems to be a pretty good guy.


----------

